# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kirkkonummen linjastosuunnitelma

## kallio843

Kirkkonummen linjastosuunnitelman ensimmäinen luonnos on julkaistu ja sitä voi kommentoida 9.12 asti. 


- "Ruuhka-aikoina linjasto pysyisi muuten ennallaan, mutta linjan 172 vuorojen tilalla ajettaisiin linjan 172V vuoroja. Linja 172V ajaa muuten samaa reittiä kuin nykyinen 172, mutta jättää Ravallsin/Lindalin kierroksen tekemättä." 

- "Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, eli hiljaiseen aikaan, isoin muutos linjastoon olisi linjan 173Z liikennöintiaikojen laajentaminen. Nykyisellään linjan 173Z vuoroja liikennöidään vain arjen ruuhka-aikoina, mutta linjastoluonnoksessa yhteyksiä linjalla 173Z tarjottaisiin tunnin välein myös päivä-, ilta- ja viikonloppuliikenteessä. Nykyiset linjan 173 vuorot ajettaisiin linjan 172 vuoroina, jolloin palvelu välillä MatinkyläMasalaGesterbyRavallsKirkkonummen matkakeskusKantvik säilyisi nykyisellään."

----------

